

The Internet Map - yarapavan
http://internet-map.net/

======
computerjunkie
Neat visualization of the internet. It would be great if there was an option
for automatically closing each popup when you click on another site (I ended
up having lots of open popups). Probably a subjective preference to be honest.

~~~
zz1
I second that.

------
synctext
Is a Web URL map really an "Internet Map"?

------
frik
Please, add "2011" to the headline! (see "About" popup)

It's a great visualization, but pretty old for _internet timeframe_ and most
have already seen it.

------
izzydata
What relation do the positions from one another have?

Seems like Yellow is China, Blue is America, Red is Russia, etc. I don't
understand the position of the dots to one another though.

~~~
izzydata
Found this in the about section.

"Users’ switching between websites forms links, and the stronger the link, the
closer the websites tend to arrange themselves to each other."

I guess this explains why similiar sites are closer together and why countries
happen to be closer together, but not always.

------
austincheney
I get really tired of people thinking web === internet.

~~~
ZenoArrow
I was expecting a map of the network infrastructure (i.e. the Internet) but
it's an interesting visualisation nonetheless. Was surprised to see how big
Yahoo still is considering their market share is pretty constantly derided by
the tech press.

------
mvalente
Now turn it into 3D (spheres), add an Oculus Rift and get William Gibson's
cyberspace (aka Neal Stepenson's metaverse)

------
nemasu
Neat. Is the location randomly chosen? Why is wordpress in the middle of
nowhere?

~~~
T-hawk
There's two bubbles for Wordpress.

Wordpress. _org_ has a bubble very near the center, north-northeast of Google
and west of Facebook. It's much nearer the center since that's where all the
linking and blogging happens.

Out in the void to the northwest is wordpress. _com_. This appears to be a
freemium service based around Wordpress the software. Presumably this one is
far out because there's fewer links and connections to it, and presumably only
by those who find the .com first and don't realize .org is the "true"
Wordpress home.

~~~
ZenoArrow
There are also multiple bubbles for Google, Yahoo, etc..., it's just how they
chose to visualise it. Wordpress.com is fairly popular, but is its own entity
compared to Wordpress.org (the only major link is that Wordpress.com was
started by a co-founder of the Wordpress project).

------
fantasticfears
Found a lot of web site I have aware of. great.

------
aphrax
just clicked a dozen small sites & all were porn..hmm..not surprising I
suppose..

------
anilgulecha
Cool!

